# 1 year ahead of my recovery.



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have just returned to the forum to give an update on my recovery. The start of June last year is when my recovery started, I wasn't fully recovered until around August/September time, but June was when I started to feel a difference. Now a year on, I am better than ever, I still have mild visual snow (which is very easily managed), the only time I have felt DP/DR since August/Sep was once for one evening when I woke up in the middle of the night in a bad state, but since then which was around January time, I've been okay. I've come here to surge some positivity into the forum, just to let you all know that you will get to the place you want to be one day, as I've done the same and so have thousand others, however many of them don't come back to let people know how they are as they completely forget about it. I recovered through a positive attitude, and distraction. I did not let my self think that this would last forever, which was difficult but I told myself I would get over this one day. I also distracted myself by putting my focus onto my partner, but this can be changed for people who do not have partners to friends or hobbies. And finally I did not wallow in my self pity, thinking this is the worst thing in the world, I got used to having it, then it dissipated. You can all get over this. If anyone has any questions I will be coming on here for the next 3 days to see replies or messages. I hope you all have a speedy recovery, and I promise it gets better.


----------



## mmdpri (Mar 24, 2018)

I cried with this post 
Thank you for coming here and letting us know that you are recovered you gave me hope


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Hi I love the post. I’d like to know what your primary symptoms were.


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Did you have out of body feeling? Numb face, eyes, lips?


----------



## soupdejour (May 10, 2018)

thank you for posting this! this give us hope that everything’s will be fine.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

My symptoms were derealisation, visual snow, feeling emotionally disconnected, numbness of hands and legs ( in the first few months) and everything seemed blurry and heightened awareness of my surroundings, I also suffered from distortions of the shapes of objects ( feeling as if everything was very large ) I also had a feeling that everything was moving very fast.

I did have the out of body feeling when I first got this disorder but that dissipated and I was just left with derealisation, I also had numbness of limbs but did not have numbness of anything else.


----------



## just_liviu85 (Jul 1, 2016)

Do you take supliments ? Sport ?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Did you take any medications? I am on Effexor and Xanax and that’s what has been helping me a ton. I have days where I feel totally normal and if I’m busy and having fun is the same. And I agree with you on the focusing on someone else other than yourself. Once I started focusing on my kids and ignoring this hell I started feeling better. I’m sure the medication helped too. I just wish I didn’t have to take medication to feel normal.


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you for caring to come back and to tell everyone else. How long did you have it for?


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I took these things called "Kalms" for my anxiety, they're just over the counter herbal tablets, they made me calm down a bit but I was off them at the time near my recovery so I don't think that impacted my recovery. I am not on medications specifically for mental health no, and I had it for around 9 months.


----------

